# Is A Hand Over The Mouth A Dirtbag Move?



## bogey_j (Jul 5, 2010)

you know the hand over the mouth to disrupt breathing. is that an 'honorable' move?


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Whats all this stuff about honour lately. First it was JBJ doesn't have any honour for doing front kicks to the knee, now we have a topic about putting your hand on the mouth. Where is the honour in breaking a fighters arm/leg, or choking them out completely. This is MMA, and you do whatever within the rules to win. Period.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Its legal but dirty and cheap imo.


----------



## Benge (Mar 8, 2008)

Only if you lose by decision. No one questions a finisher.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

No more dirty than a choke hold.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

People will bitch about anything.....

I would rather a hand over my mouth than an elbow to the face.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

It's just fine. I mean FFS, learn some wrist control.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

HexRei said:


> It's just fine. I mean FFS, learn some wrist control.


This, the only reason it can happen is because you can't control your opponents arms. Also, it disrupts breathing just like a body shot. And what if we ban hands over the mount? Dudes can just use forearms or shoulders.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Dudes can just use forearms or shoulders.


Or their own mouths.











:wink03:


----------



## bogey_j (Jul 5, 2010)

the homonick fight was funny because of this


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Yeah it's kind of a dick move. I look it it kind of like holding a guy down or against the cage with the idea of slowly wearing him down. Just boring for us fans and kind of a dick move to your opponent.

I do think it should be legal though.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

You know that you are allowed to choke people unconscious in this sport right?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

It's a very dirty move...you have any idea how unhygienic the human mouth is.




A List of Bacteria That Live in the Human Mouth
Jul 24, 2010 | By Ashley Tyson
A List of Bacteria That Live in the Human Mouth Photo Credit mouth image by JASON WINTER from Fotolia.com

Bacteria are unicellular organisms that are so small their presence often goes undetected by the human eye. However, a healthy human mouth is abundant with a variety of bacteria, some of which are beneficial and others that are detrimental. Saliva helps to eliminate some of this bacteria as does the acidity of the gut, reports the University of Chicago's Molecular Biology Archive. Without properly controlling the bacteria present in the mouth, health conditions may arise. Nonetheless, not all bacteria are harmful and understanding their function and role in the human body may help to encourage proper dental hygiene, asserts the Mayo Clinic.
Streptococcus mutans

Streptococcus mutans, or S. mutans, is a dental pathogen and is the leading cause of tooth decay around the world, asserts the European Bioinformatics Institute. Often seen as the most cariogenic, meaning cavity-causing, of all the Streptococci bacteria in the oral cavity, S. mutans sticks to the teeth's surface and feeds on simple carbohydrate procured through eating. This bacteria is present in virtually everyone in the world and preventative measures include a regular brushing and flossing regimen to minimize bacterial proliferation.
Porphyromonas gingivalis

P. gingivalis is a significant deterrent to oral health. It helps the initiation and progression of periodontal disease in which gums become red and swollen and bleed easily, reports Medline Plus. This bacteria infiltrates the subgingival region and adheres to dental tissues or other bacteria. Although gingivitis and periodontal disease attribute to a localized region around the tooth, persistent proliferation of this bacterium can cause major systemic conditions, including cardiovascular disease and early deliveries in pregnant women. Regularly flossing and brushing your teeth, in tandem with annual professional dental cleanings can prevent P. gingivalis from overtaking the bacterial balance in the mouth.
Treponema denticola

T. denticola aids in the progression of periodontal disease, inflammation and gum recession. Approximately 80 percent of adults in the United States experience periodontal disease within their lifetime--much attributed to the proliferation of T. detnticola. This bacterium invades healthy gingival tissues and can infect the root canals of teeth causing severe pain and, in some cases, the need for dental surgery. A 1996 University of Laval in Quebec study showed that P. gingivalis and T. denticola can decrease the effectiveness of normal human bacterial inhibitors in the mouth leading to severe periodontal degradation over time.
Other Bacteria

There are several other types of bacteria that exist within the oral cavity, although not as dominant as those listed. Nonetheless, partaking in proper oral hygiene can help prevent associated cavities and the onset of health conditions where bacteria can infiltrate the blood stream. The Mayo Clinic recommends seeing a dentist at least once or twice a year. If swollen or tender gums appear, sensitivity develops or gum recession occurs, contact a dental professional immediately for the necessary treatment.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Stupid question, its a great way to throw them off their game. This fight game is getting too tame, go play golf if you dont like it.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Dick move? Yes. Totally legit dick move? Yes. 
There are a number of totally legit dick moves. Like putting your hand up to touch gloves and then superman pnching the hell out of someone. Illegal? Hell no. TOTAL dick move....hell yeah... way worse (a whole different caliber of dick move) than putting your hand over somoeone's mouth. 

Now, choking someone out? Totally different. Did he tap? No? Keep squeezing...not a dick move. Did the ref stop you? No?...not a dick move. Yes....dick move, and perhaps assault. Yes, I know it's a combat SPORT. But SPORT requires the consent of both parties. Once he taps or the ref pulls you off, you no longer have the consent to inflict harm.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

I was going to vote "legitimate technique", until I saw "funny like throwing sand in the eyes". I don't get why people who watch folks beat each other up for entertainment get irked over this.:confused02:


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

I think it's more gross than "dirty".


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

if knee's o a downed opponent was legal, would you think its a low life move? Come on am its a fight, u have to do w/e it takes to win


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Is covering the eyes illegal? I do that all the tome sparring same as the mouth to me.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

I don't care all that much, but I think it's kind of dumb in the context of martial arts. It's one of those moves that only works because of the rules of a sport. While I'm generally against the 'd34dly str33tz' arguments, I mean COME ON! Why would you stick your hand in someone's mouth?


----------



## killua (Mar 4, 2012)

I've got no problem with it. It's a technique to wear down the opponent, as with many other things in MMA. Furthermore, it doesn't really pose any danger to the opponent beyond fatigue.

As far as MMA goes, it's one of the more mild techniques available. I don't really see the issue.


----------

